# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Συγκέντρωση υλικών καθημερινής ανάγκης για αδέσποτα ζώα στη Θεσσαλονίκη

## Avatar21

*Εκδηλώσεις από τον δήμο της πόλης σε συνεργασία με φιλοζωική οργάνωση*Συγκέντρωση τροφίμων και φαρμάκων για αδέσποτα ζώα θα γίνει στο πλαίσιο εκδηλώσεων που διοργανώνει ο Δήμος Θεσσαλονίκης, σε συνεργασία με τη φιλοζωική και οικολογική Οργάνωση «Νοιάζομαι», στις Περιφερειακές Δημοτικές Βιβλιοθήκες Κωνσταντινουπόλεως, Άνω Τούμπας και Χαριλάου.

Στο πλαίσιο των εκδηλώσεων, που έχουν στόχο την ευαισθητοποίηση γύρω από τα αδέσποτα ζώα, θα πραγματοποιηθούν ομιλίες από κτηνιάτρους για καίρια ζητήματα που αφορούν τα αδέσποτα ζώα και τον άνθρωπο αλλά και για ασθένειες όπως η λύσσα και το τοξόπλασμα.

Οι εκδηλώσεις θα γίνουν στις 17 Ιανουαρίου στην Περιφερειακή Βιβλιοθήκη Κωνσταντινουπόλεως, στις 31 Ιανουαρίου στην Περιφερειακή Βιβλιοθήκη Άνω Τούμπας και στις 14 Φεβρουαρίου στην Περιφερειακή Βιβλιοθήκη Χαριλάου.

----------

